# 01 Sportsman 500 Radiator Relocation



## B_R

i am in the process of relocating my radiator. I am curious to know if it is ok for the radiator to lay flat or if it has to be setting at an angle? i am trying to keep it as low profile as possible so that i can keep the use of my main headlight. Any advice or pictures would be great.

thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Polaris425

Ive seen some lay pretty close to flat. just needs to be at a slight angle.


----------



## IBBruin

Here's one way. We could have used the third light but wanted center snorks. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=504


----------



## B_R

That looks awesome but mine is an 01 and i dont have ths storage at the front so mine cant sit that low.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

It can too sit that low they just inlay ed it the radiator in the box . all you got to have is a slight slant due to were out cap is . have fun .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Here is an idea of what you could do ..


----------

